# IUI July / August 2015



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A new treatment thread for July / August  

Sharry xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks, Sharry 

I'm CD10 today and have just had a scan. Looks like there are 2-3 follies on their way. I have to take 75ie Puregon tonight and then the Ovitrelle shot tomorrow evening. Then insemination no. 5 will be on Saturday morning. Trying to let go and just accept what will be will be. If it doesn't work then I get to drink Rioja in Spain and onto IVF in August; if it does work then I will be cautiously happy. As difficult as it will be if/when AF arrives, there is a light at the end of the tunnel no matter what happens.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Hi, had day 8 scan yesterday after 5 days clomid. Left ovary has 2x7mm follicles and 1 x 9mm follicle.scanning lady said they are a good size for day 8 and not to worry.  Scan sent to clinic, waited all day for them to look at it. Consultant who freaked me out the first time about PCOS and put me on the clomid has said not to bother this month and try 100mg clomid next time. I could kill him but instead have just had to cry, and cry and cry a bit more.  I have a 30 day cycle so would not naturally ovulate until day 17 anyway, follicles were slow to grow on the natural cycle I did, however I made it to the right size and had the ovitrelle and had the iui. In hindsight I think I ovulated the morning before the shot anyway. I think what I'm asking is do I say eff you consultant who can't be bothered to explain stuff to me and have another scan on saturday as should be at 17mm. I can't keep pumping myself full of meds that turn me into a raging beast with my mental health issues and stressful job for no actual purpose. What would you do guys?


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh cumbrianwarrior, that consultant sounds like a heartless  If it were me I wouldn't be able to settle until I had an explanation from him. It's unacceptable to simply cancel without any word of as to why. Fertility treatment isn't just a physical treatment, it's hugely emotional too and he should act as such. I hope you're ok.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

I don't know if I'm ok or not. The more I research the more it seems that my situation follicle wise has happened to other people and they have carried on with the cycle. I want to email my consultant but I don't know where to start. ( well Oi ****** isn't a good way to start!)He hasn't given me enough info for me to be able to understand why he thinks abandoning would be a good idea and therefore allow me to make an informed decision.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I would try to call him or his secretary - I don't trust people to email back and also you'd at least (hopefully) get an answer on the phone immediately rather than waiting nervously for a reply to the email. If you do want to email, perhaps this wording -

........
Dear Dr. X,

I had an 8 day scan with your clinic yesterday and you advised that we should abandon the cycle. I am going through my nth IUI procedure with you and am currently taking Xmg clomid, as prescribed by Dr/Nurse X. However I do not feel I was given enough information about why the cycle should be abandoned and I would like to know so I can make an informed decision. Please could you give me further details so I can fully understand the current situation with my treatment.

If I do not hear from you I will ring on on X July 2015.

Kind Regards,
Cumbrianwarrior

......

- or words to that effect? Short, to the point, and letting him know that if he doesn't reply you will be in contact.


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone

I had my First IUI done yesterday, the nurse said it all went perfectly and DH sperm count was great just on the 2week wait have a feeling it will drag , keeping myself postive  xx


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, almost at the end of the 2ww (Sunday), being an impatient so&so I tested 6-days early which came up BFN.  My fingers are still crossed but not holding out much hope at the moment.  If it stays a BFN we will back on the roller coaster of emotions next week starting another IUI.  Good luck ladies and baby dust to all xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm in my first cycle of IUI - took my trigger shot (Ovitrelle) last night. Only one follicle has made it to the required size despite it looking like I was going to have 3 on Monday. I'm feeling quite impatient! If it doesn't work this time, are they likely to adjust the meds for next time? We're lucky, we have 3 chances at funded IUI before 1 go at funded IVF.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Snap - took my Ovitrelle last night too. Best of luck.

I was on 50iu Puregon every night for my first two goes which only produced one follicle. The third time I went in they increased it to 75iu and I fell pregnant with that round after producing two follicles. I sadly miscarried ten days after getting my BFP but it still worked. The fourth round didn't work but I suspect that's because my husband's sperm count dropped way down to bare minimum. I had the option to change my meds this time round but I stuck with Puregon, although I did request progesterone support for afterwards to which they said yes. But it will depend on the clinic, I should think.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

here's_hoping said:


> Hi ladies, almost at the end of the 2ww (Sunday), being an impatient so&so I tested 6-days early which came up BFN. My fingers are still crossed but not holding out much hope at the moment. If it stays a BFN we will back on the roller coaster of emotions next week starting another IUI. Good luck ladies and baby dust to all xx


Still got everything crossed for you - 6 days early is way too early for anything! I tested negative 12DPIUI on the cycle where I actually fell pregnant - after that I held out until OTD which was 16DPIUI and got a clear BFP. Best of luck x


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Hi violeta, thanks for the advice. I emailed the clinic with my questions and have had a reply from a different doctor. Reply quite stilted so I think the language barrier hasn't helped. Basically I haven't got PCOS, and they wanted the follies to be bigger which is why they recommend not bothering this month but have left it as my decision which I will make on Saturday after a second scan. They have also suggested FSH injectable instead of the 100mg clomid if I found the clomid side effects too much. I didn't get physical side effects but the moods wings on the 50mg could have caused me serious work issues if my boss wasn't so understanding. I'm a bit if a hothead anyway when it comes to advocating for my patients! I still think it is way too soon on this cycle to say yes or no to giving up yet as I'm not even at the point in my cycle where I ovulate naturally yet. Am I just being impatient? 3 years officially trying but have known there would be make factor issues for at least 7. Just didn't know the issues would be completely impossible to overcome. Damn klinefelters!


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Are you having treatment here or abroad?

I don't think you're being impatient at all! It's a long journey you've been on and to have a cycle cancelled must be completely frustrating. I think you're right to have your second scan - I'm no expert but surely they'd want to bring you back in for a second scan before making such a harsh call. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's scan.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Well after a trip to Birmingham at 4.30 I can say that my clinic are being rather hasty. Lead follicle 16.4!!! And that's at 7am so plenty of time to grow all day too!! Just waiting for the report to be emailed before I ring the clinic and play merry hell. I knew I could do it!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all
Weird thing happened to me yesterday.  I was on day 28 and had the most horrific pains and felt very sick so thought my AF was about starting.  Within a couple of hours I had some brown discharge so thought here we go and felt horrific so I called the hospital to book in my first scan for IUI for Tuesday.  I was convinced it would be the start.  No it wasn't and it hasn't.  I now feel bad as I cannot ring hospital until Monday to cancel Tuesdays scan.  I can go up to day 30 so could happen today or tomorrow but I cannot help but hope it doesn't come at all and that yesterday was cramping and just it.  I very much doubt it but you can always wish can't you!?!  
Question though today is treatment only day at the clinic should I try ring them or wait until Monday or should I email one of my nurses?  I feel stupid for getting it wrong but so anxious to start IUI after 2 rounds cancelled on me before I started!  

Laura14 I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Sallyt31 

Does anyone know If there is any do's and dont's on the 2ww, some people have said carry on as normal others have said take it steady with lots of rest xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I've heard eat pineapple (including core) for first 5 days, and keep your feet warm. Other than that i'm working blind!! I've got progesterone to take too, morning and night. Every little twinge (normally wind) has me jumping to conclusions - not sure I'm going to be very easy to live with for the next 13 days!!

Good luck to all - Sally I'd call clinic if I were you.

Kim xx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm hoping to have my 3rd iui this month with gonal f. Its going to be expensive! Good luck to everyone.
Laura - I think just limit alcohol and caffeine and eat a healthy diet. My consultant always says to just 'carry on as normal'!

x


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is well.  After the BFN on Friday I've been back to the clinic today to have a scan which has given us the all clear to start our 2nd IUI treatment with a scan on Monday to see how things are progressing. Trying to stay positive as much as possible xxx Good luck everyone


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi ladies 
Well my first IUI scan is Thursday this week!  I managed to get my appointment changed from tomorrow to Thursday after being rather silly with getting ahead of myself on Friday!  
I've also been for a blood test this morning to see how my FSH level is going so I'm crossing fingers it is going in the right direction.  

Good luck Here's_Hoping for IUI 2.  Louie you too for round 3.  Still fingers and toes crossed for you Laura!  

Keeping fingers crossed for all you ladies.  Reading your posts helps me no end to stay positive. 

Sally


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh and Kim I think I'd be same on the wait game!  The wait will be worth it positive thinking and keep busy but don't stress yourself 😄


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi. Ladies I just thought I would say hello. I am hoping to have a natural IUI this month but with my cycle it may be early August. I already have a beautiful 6 month old baby girl so this is my second IUI. I think I am more nervous this time as I feel like I am pushing my luck. Good luck to you all. X


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

How's everyone doing today? 

I'm feeling a bit up and down. I'm so scared of miscarrying again but my desire to be pregnant far outweighs that. There are SO many pregnant women in Copenhagen at the moment but I'm trying to breathe through it when that makes me anxious and trying to calm myself that one day, hopefully soon, it will be me. I'm currently signed off work with stress at the moment (infertility, miscarriage and work related) so I'm trying to 'find' myself again. I'm currently sitting in a cafe trying to work out what my passions are in life and work so I can make some changes - am sick of plodding along. And this is helping me stay positive which is a good thing, as I cried for 11 days straight after the fourth treatment didn't work so it's good that I have some days off of that. Trying to stay that way 

I do have one concern though which has been niggling me since Saturday, which was the day of my IUI. My lead follicle was 16.7mm and the second one I think 16.5mm (in that area anyway). It was the consultant who gave me the insemination and said that they were both mature but I thought that they had to be 17mm for them to qualify as mature? In the past I've had 17mm and 18mm follicles so am super paranoid now that they did it too early but at the time I thought "hell, they're professionals and wouldn't have performed it if they weren't mature enough". Does anyone know anything about that? Am kicking myself for not asking at the time.


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello 

I have to go for a blood test tomorrow ( one week after IUI ). Did anyone else have to do this xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Laura14 - yes it's to check for your progesterone levels to check you ovulated, but as I'm now on progesterone suppositories they no longer check because it would be high anyway!   good luck!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks ask1980

I had my IUI on 1st July and was advised not to test until 18th July, did anyone test earlier than this xxxx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I was told to test 14 days after IUI. 9 days to go - can't wish the time away fast enough. I don't feel any different though, probably too early to tell. 

Violeta - was that your follicle size on the day of implantation, or before? Mine were growing lots every day so if it was even the day before you were probably up to 18 or 19 on the day. Try not to worry - I'm sure they know what they're doing!! Tough I know.

Kim xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Not implantation, I mean insemination!


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Hi violeta, 

Don't kick yourself, it will only make you worry more and that's not good for relaxing fertile vibes. Plus kicking yourself is quite difficult unless you are a contortionist! I didn't realise you were in Copenhagen. That's where I am right now to have iui #2 today. I get how you feel with there being pregnant women everywhere. My oldest and best friend (friends since we were babies) had a little boy on Friday and I just cried. And then felt awful for crying.  So I went to see them on Monday before flying out here and I'm glad I did.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks. I'm more relaxed about it today as what's done is done but I can't help but it's still at the back of my mind. Kimmibobs, it was on the day of insemination. They hadn't ruptured yet so hopefully they grew a bit more before they did! 

Cumbrianwarrior, apologies in advance for the weather here - it all goes downhill from about 12pm today, unfortunately. Which clinic are you with and how long are you here for?


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I'm suppose to be having iui#5 this week and I had bloods Day 11 which was 0.3 baseline estrogen. The nurse told me to come back Weds (today for Day 14 bloods) but last night I felt like I was ovulating and again this morning so did a stick tests which was positive. I was so worried and stressed that I'm meant to be having the IUI today i spent all night in tears and when I went for bloods this morning I relayed my worries to the nurse who did not seem concerned and just said quite brusquely based on my day 11 bloods she'd be very surprised if I had but that if they had missed it then there's always next month! I was even more distraught because I have a suspected blockage in my right tube which all my previous IUIs have been from yet this month I'm sure I'm ovulating from my left. I am so upset right now and feel I'm not being taken seriously. I wasn't even offered a scan to check my follicles I was just brushed off and basically they shrugged their shoulders. I guess this is the joys of the NHS.  
Anyway good luck to everyone this month


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

The pee on sticks tell you if you're about to ovulate, not if you have or are ovulating. Having the IUI today should catch you at the perfect time if you did ovulate yesterday - my nurse said they aim to do IUI the day after ovulation. I had Ovitrelle on the Wednesday evening to make me ovulate on the Thursday, then IUI on the Friday. Good luck - you never know. xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Kimmibobs, thanks, unfortunately they won't do the IUI until tomorrow if the bloods come back with a surge because the clinic only do IUI at 12pm and the bloods don't come back until 2pm earliest. I'm just worried because it should be my first IUI on my good side!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

What a stupid system!!!! I assume you're doing natural IUI again? Have you talked to them about doing a stimulated cycle? Much easier to time things.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Ask, I feel for you, that is a bloody stupid system. Is there anyone else at the clinic you can talk to?  

Violeta, I'm with vitanova, it's on vestervoldgade. Thanks for your warning about the weather, still got wet though but as I already had a cold from the plane I'm just going to spend the afternoon lying down with strawberries, chocolate and the TV remote. Going home tomorrow but did a lot of sightseeing the last time I came. Hopefully in the future I'll come back to show my child about it's heritage.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kimmibobs - yep have asked already last month and been told no I have to have another 2 natural cycles and a laparoscopy before a stimulated one which is an actual joke because I told them I won't have a laparoscopy due to the anaesthetic   

Cumbrianwarrior - there's only a few nurses running the clinic and I've never even met a consultant. I'm just so confused as to why they didn't do a Day 13 bloods this month as the previous 4 they have and I've previously had 2 IUIs on day 14 and 2 on day 15. 

I'm still really upset and just waiting for the phone call from the clinic with my blood results.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Ask, it's a bummer but I guess the only thing you can do at the moment is wait and see. Big hug x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks cumbrianwarrior   good luck to you today!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well I have just had the good news that I did not ovulate yesterday but had the start of the LH surge  yesterday which was picked up on the stick yesterday and ovulation was today instead, so I am having IUi#5 tomorrow!


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Yay! Good luck ask!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hooray!!! Fantastic news. Good luck!!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi everyone am returning after having a few months off. Have been watching thread on and off. I start my injections again tomorrow for my second attempt. I had to have a month off with my clinic and my cycle is so long. 
That's good news ask this business makes us worry so much. Would/ could u pay for a medicated cycle?


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey ladies
Had my first scan this morning and follicles were 5.8 anyone tell me what this means for first scan?  Average or too small to start?  
Injections until Tuesday and then another scan Tuesday 9am see how we are going... I don't know how to feel at the minute as can't help but think about my high FSH and low AMH.  Have to stay positive.  Hard though. 

Xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Curley - I did ask that today after the IUI and the nurse just said not until after iui#6!!!   
Anyway IUI#5 has taken place so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All,

So Im back for IUI number 2 hopefully on Saturday. Had a bit of a strange one, to cut a long story short I had to miss a cycle due to hycosy and doc wouldn't do IUI week later due to thin lining. Hycosy was very painful semi blocked tube on left now all ok. I'm usually like clockwork with AF but this time I started spotting 2 weeks early, then AF arrived roughly 1 week early.

Went for what i thought was day 10 scan and biggest folli was only 10.5mm when previously on same days its been 13.5 roughly.. so maybe i was day 9 then i'm not sure as all the spotting threw me off.

At moment waiting for my LH surge so testing like a maniac on the pee sticks  still no surge so i'm expecting it tonight or tomorrow hopefully. But back in anyway 11am tomorrow for another scan, If folli big enough then i will be triggered!!

Sallyt31 - Depends on which CD they scanned you on to know if folli size is average or not.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry all as I'm new to IUI land my friend who is pregnant through IUI herself said scan day 5 is usually lining of womb so that's what the 5.8 will refer to!  I was like ah ok that makes sense.  
Anyway 5 days of injections ahead and then scan Tuesday at 9am to see how I'm going.  Fingers and toes firmly crossed but we will see.  
Good luck as always everyone x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone

So still no sign of my surge. Went for scan and folli is measuring at around 13.5mm. Nurse happy with everything just looks like i'm ovulating later this month. But what is strange is AF was a week early so technically i will be ovulating roughly when i should have been if AF had been on time... Funny how the human body works hey  The follis know its too soon right now  

So back in for Scan Monday, if the surge comes over the weekend luckily the clinic are amazing and I have an emergency number to call so they can prep the sperm!!

Hope everyones getting on good!!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi how is everyone feeling today? I'm nearly at the end of my 2ww it feels like a life time. I will be testing Wednesday trying to keep positive but last week I had mood swings and belly ache xxx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Good luck Laura. 
Am on day 5 of bruslin and gonal F getting quite bad headaches late afternoon into evening. Has anyone else had this? I had it on my last cycle. 
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All,

So long and short of it is no IUI for me this month again. I ovulated yesterday and its too late now for IUI.. so we got caught out over the weekend. Even though they do IUI over the weekend I didn't know until it was too late basically... so onwards and upwards for the next cycle!!..

Good luck to everyone this month and I will be back again on here for IUI beginning of August!!x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Feeling a little sad to be honest  Am 9DPIUI today and have mild cramping on the left hand side. OTD isn't until Monday next week as my clinic like to be careful so they say don't test until 16DPIUI. Am going on holiday early on Friday morning so if AF doesn't show up by then (I'm expecting her on Wednesday) then I might do a sneaky test on Thursday evening. I'll be 13DPIUI so would hope to see a faint line IF I was pregnant.

Saying all that, I'm pretty sure I'm out


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Sarah, sorry to hear about the cancellation but you have a great attitude x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Violeta.. I was pretty upset at the weekend because I had to miss the last cycle due to the hycosy making the lining too thin so was really excited for this cycle and then this happened.. but it just wasn't meant to be yet..

Sorry to hear your feeling down, I think 16 days is very cautious as most say around 14 and If I was you I would prob do a sneaky test too.. but try not to let it have an impact on your holiday if its negative as it still may be too early. But yes look out for AF for sure, hopefully she will stay away. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not feeling great today I can test on Wednesday but I know AF is on her way  xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Chin up Laura14 - Your not out until your officially out!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, thanks for keeping us updated on your progress. I'm testing on Friday (day 14) after IUI. Felt really queasy Saturday and Sunday but felt ok today - can't work out what's going on! I normally get quite sweaty a few nights before AF and nothing so far - crossing my fingers but daren't get too excited... I can't let myself imagine it might have worked...
Good luck to all xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all
Had my second scan today and I have 2 folies so I'm in on Thursday with my partner for insemination.  Little worried as found a polyp on my scan this morning but still seem to want me to go ahead?  Is this nornal does anyone know?  If it doesn't work this cycle do we think wise to ask to get rid off it? 

Crossing fingers none of you get your AF!  Xx


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I have my fingers crossed for you all. 7dpiui been cramping on and off since yesterday and some slight brownish discharge today. ( I'm a nurse I forget bodily functions can be tmi sometimes as commonly discuss them whilst eating my lunch). Last time I felt constantly nauseous and had a bfn. This time not a sausage of anything really. Convinced it's not worked as had a stinking cold whilst having the iui and I'm still sniffly now. Going on a Mexican hen night and not thinking about it at all today or for another 7 days.


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Af has turned up this evening .. I need some advise I had my IUI on day 19 last month. I go on holiday in 25 days would u have another go at IUI or wait until after my holiday 

Thanks x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Laura I am sorry to hear that.  

I would wait if I was you just to be on safe side. Plus holiday wise migt relax you and destress ready for the next cycle after.  I go on holiday next week so even if my AF happens during the holiday I know I will feel gutted but determined to relax and destress ready to go for IUI2 when I get back x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Sally

After speaking to DH we have decided to wait until after our holiday, like you said we can use this time to relax and destress xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Really sorry to hear that, Laura  xx 

Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear ur news Laura. I hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday and come back refreshed and ready to face another round. 

I had quite a bit of cramping yesterday and a sweaty night, pretty sure she's on her way 

xx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Laura hope you have a good holiday  .

Kimmibobs there's still hope yet x

1st scan tomorrow am little nervous as last iui was so slow going. My mess have been increased this time just hope not to little or to much x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I'm goin to Devon with the DH and taking our fur baby  

I've spoken to hospital today and they said my blood test was 44 which is normal so I did ovulate which is good news xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry Laura   but I hope you have a good relaxing break and holiday. 

I am now 6 dpiui and it's been a bit weird as exactly 24 hours after the IUI I got really unwell with swollen neck glands which is odd as I hadn't been anywhere other than the clinic last week to pick up any germs!? Anyway that lasted another 48 hours but other than that I have had no other symptoms and no cramps at all and feel absolutely nothing so still think they got the timing wrong and am now anticipating AF next week!


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

HI ladies, undergone our 2nd iui today with 2 follies and a 3rd one not too far off size (measured monday)along with 35mil sample. I have been suffering with massive cramping pains in my left side allday. Last month all the action was right side but had no pains whatsoever. Fingers crossed it's a good sign and roll on 31st for OTD. 

So sorry ladies to hear of the BFN'S xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Morning ladies
I am off to hospital this morning with my partner so wish me luck!  

Laura I think that's the right decision and the break will so you good.  We will be away when I'm due my AF so hoping not to start whilst there but taking no preganacy tests with me as I'm going to try and relax and not think about it too much and just pray when we get back I still have the chance to do a test! 

Blowing magical dust on all our paths x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Best of luck, Sally!

Here's Hoping - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

well all done ladies.  My other half had 6.1 million washed and ready for me so pleased about that and I am ovulating so that's good news.  Bad news is my FSH level came back a t 19.5 so pretty gutted about that but my nurse is so positive she was like you don't IVF anyway because those will work!  My friend was pregnant with FSH of 19 so do not worry about it.  Got to stay positive!  2 week wait here we go! 
Holiday next week so I do miss my blood test but told not to worry about it.  Just a shame if this doesn't work they won't see what they could do better for next go.  Again as nurse said won't need it anyway.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Am out I am overstimulated    so got to be careful gutted is an understatement. Last cycle I was under and took ages to respond and oppersit hasnhappenrd this time so can't have anymore drugs doing iui the nurse said she will scan me next month and with luck some of drugs may be in system and try a natural cycle am not hopeful as my last period after iui was 44 days. Other than that it looks like IVF is my next stop. It's not even the drugs etc that bothers me it the anasetic for egg collection that scares me big time.
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

If anyone else has had their cycle cancelled for overstimulation how long did it take after stopping burslin did it take for AF to start the only time in my life I think I really want it to come xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry Curley   I feel exactly the same as you about the anaesthetic for egg collection, I won't even have a lap and dye because I'm scared of anaesthetics


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

I had more bloods taken yesterday, after being jabbed 5 times by 3 different nurses, I hate my rubbish vains. But good news all came back inside normal range so I am just waiting for AF now. I am due Wednesday so hopefully it will be on time.
Curley I know after years of not wanting to see AF its weird to be excited to see it.
Hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## cumbrianwarrior (May 20, 2013)

I'm out. Test at 11 days. Bfn . Can feel my period arriving with it's fanfare of moodswings depression and self loathing. Do not feel pregnant at all. Don't want to do this any more. Good luck girls


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh Cumbrianwarrior I'm so sorry   I'm feeling like you like AF is coming too and have all those feelings yet only day 9.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining your thread....I had my iui yesterday afternoon although I'm not convinced as I don't think my lining was thick enough but will just have to go with it hey! Now for the 2 week wait  anybody else in their 2ww? 
Curley I had my first iui cancelled due to over stimulation my hormones went through the roof and had 7 follicles...I was on menopur though an within about 4 days I started to bleed but it really was next to nothing really then I think it took about 5-6 weeks for my AF but I think everyone is prob different my cycles aren't the best anyway so hopefully yours will come quicker...xx
Cumbrian warrior your not out til the witch arrives so don't lose hope yet, have everything crossed for you..xx
Hope everybody else is ok....hi to you all xx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks mrsa85, I have long cycles to just hoping it doesn't take as long this time. 
Ask and cumbrianwarrior good luck there is still hope yet.
It is so hard cumbrianwarrior but try keep going we all feel like this and struggle it all part of the battle unfortunately  Xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Curley! the positivity is slowly ebbing away! lol! 

Hi MrsA85 I am on Day 10 of the 2ww. This cycle has been a nightmare so am awaiting AF and to get on with the next cycle!!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

I know ask I cried most the day the day Thursday and half of Friday but will get more postive again once we can try again it seems such a backwards step having to use protection. Your still in with a chance yet hang in there on day we will get there and it be amazing and we will probably be very overprotective I am with my daughter xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ladies I'm in the 2ww period and I'm on day 3 but have had abdominal cramping all day.  I didn't think I'd feel anything at all yet.  Anyone else have the evil cramps?


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Sally, I'm on Day 10 and had cramps since yesterday, not sure if it's the Cyclogest, AF coming or just something else! On my second and third cycles I had cramping days 2 + it's annoying when you don't know why! It's hard not to get excited and your hopes up too!!! Lol! Good Luck to you for this cycle!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Ask for that.  I just don't feel good today think it could be from the mix of everything.  My stomach is so bloated too.  I go on holiday on Tuesday so I am going to do my best to relax and chill out.
Day 10 for you I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, really hope it works!  X


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Curley I really hope it doesn't take as long for your AF to come, fingers crossed   Xx

Hi Ask your defo still in with a chance yet don't give up hope, how come your cycle has been a nightmare? It's so stressful isn't it and they say you need to be not stressed it's impossible I think....  but we need to remain positive don't we xx

Hi Sally I'm a day behind you I'm 3dpiui today....And the cramping has been horrendous for me this time, I think it's normal though and I even had pink cm for most of yesterday but she did struggle to get the catheter through (again) so it was a lot of prodding an poking which I think caused the spotting. A holiday will help you relax I hope you have a lovely time will defo take your mind off it  xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, hope you're all doing ok. Just did a test 17dpiui - BFN. Had a bit of a cry and trying to get myself thinking positively again for next cycle. Doesn't help that sister-in-law has just announced her 2nd pregnancy and is blogging about the joys of being pregnant. I am happy for them but it's tough!

We need some positive stories on here I think!! Hope one or more of you get to do the honours!

Kim xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Kimibobs such a killer to hear family members most of all and when it's so simple is even a bit more of a kick in the teeth.  My OH brothers girlfriend is pregnant and all accidental which has been so hard to digest.  Watching someone grow every time u see them is hard.  I just want to join in!  
I'm day 5 so still a wait yet but currently at the airport on my way to Croatia so hoping to take my mind off the wait.  Keeping positive for that BFP.  X


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

MrsA85 also wishing you luck too!!  I felt fine yesterday so cramping has died down.  Not sure what I want to feel or anything so hopefully my holiday will keep my mind busy!  X


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Just read through your posts. It's been a tough month for a lot of you so far. Really sorry to hear about cancelled cycles and BFNs, pregnant people (it's ok to be a bit jealous I reckon), insensitive medical professionals and the general anxiety this whole thing causes. 
I had my third natural IUI on Sunday morning. In all honesty I find it hard to be hopeful. I seem to be generally stressed and anxious and tired these days regardless of where I am on my cycle and it's not helping at work. 
I bought a wee pair of baby mittens on Sunday after the insemination. Crazy? 
If this doesnt work it's OI/IUI next for me so next IUI will be September. A bit nervous about the drugs. 
Anyway, I look forward to hearing some better news from this thread in due course. 
Stay strong   x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear your BFN Kimmibob, I had my BFN last Tuesday and in the last week I have found out 3 of my friends are pregnant  its really hard xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

We just had another pregnancy announcement from some close friends today. So hard. I thought I might get a bit numb to it after a while but it's not getting any easier! My father-in-law found a four leaf clover and gave it to us the other day - made us both cry. It's in a frame now - hopefully it will bring some luck. I'm also finding it quite hard to be hopeful - any tips for positive thinking very gratefully received!

AF has just made an appearance so I'm definitely out - called the clinic and got an appointment for Friday so hopefully we can start again then. 

GuthrieC - don't be nervous about the medication at all, it's a breeze. I got no side effects at all and the injections were reassuringly painfree. 

xx


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Kimmibobs. Sorry about your BFN. It's   . Your Father in law sounds very sweet. I hope it brings you luck.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Kimmibos sorry about your BFN, you seem to have the right attitude. Concentrate on next month it could be your month.
My AF came yesterday 2 days early so not to optimistic things will go well but I am booked in for scan next Tuesday. I am so nervous this time much more than last time.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that kimmibobs....  aw that's so sweet of your father in law....I have everything crossed for you that it will bring you the luck of your BFP on your next cycle    Keep your chin up an stay strong xx

Hi Sally I was pretty much fine yesterday too, had a few cramps here an there but nothing to bad. I hope you have a fab time away you deserve it go and enjoy yourself xx

Hi Guthrie let's hope this is your cycle too we need so good news on here don't we....we can do this let's stay strong!!   Xx

Hope your doing ok Laura....what's your next plan? Are you starting another cycle? Xx

Mrs tinkerbell goodluck for your scan next Tuesday too....stay strong and keep positive....xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone... thought I'd pop back in and see how everyone is getting on.

Sorry to hear all the BFN's this month... hopefully it will be your turn very soon.

I had a cancelled cycle a few weeks ago and just waiting for AF to rear and then i'm off again. I have started the usual of late spotting last night so AF should be here tomorrow or Friday. I can't wait to hopefully try again this coming cycle.

Fingers crossed to those still on the 2WW.. x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello MrsA85

I've missed this month as in holiday in 2weeks, AF should come the day after I'm back (fingers crossed) then I will start again. 

Xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well that's my 5th cycle failed and another BFN. Getting use to this now!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Ask1980, and you too MrsTinkerbell. xx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear ask big hugs are you going to try again  .


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you Kimmibobs  

Curley I have to have another natural IUI before I'm allowed two stimulated IUIs and if they all fail I have one IVF .


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ask1980 - I think you have a great reason now to come down on them a bit heavy and ask for scans because they blatantly missed the boat on this one and didn't listen to you when you told them you had ovulated already. At least if you move to stims then you will be monitored more closely.. tbh they are not monitoring you close enough I don't think. Also buy some OPK and at least test for your surge too so you can be a little more n control of whats happening. When you get that surge then you can demand they do IUI the next day!! Fingers crossed for you this cycle x


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh it's a lot emotionally hang in there you will get there. Try and do something nice to make you feel better. Hey shame we can't afford a holiday after every cycle.  ^ 
I have to do a natural one next as I under then overstimulated so they said we can try a natural and hope some of the drugs from this canceled cycle have done some good. From what the nurse seemed to think if this doesn't work is off to IVF for me maybe on egg share scheme xx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ladies....

Hope your AF shows soon Sarahlo so you can get started again  xx

Ahh really laura? Well at least you can just go and enjoy your holiday and get started when you get back xx

Aww ask I'm so sorry....  how come they make you go natural before stimulated? Can you not push for it? I really hope your next cycle is the one....goodluck xx

Goodluck for your next cycle Curley when will you start it? Xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

So after my bfn yesterday and AF today I phone the clinic to book in for day 12 bloods for IUI 6 and after waiting an hour for a nurse to call me back I've yet again been told I have to have another natural cycle on the NHS before I can get a stimulated one and yet again I'm not getting any follicle scans only day 12/13/14 bloods taken to check for the LH surge. I was so upset and said "we've had 5 natural cycles fail now, all we want is to be mums it shouldn't be this hard"   the nurse replied with "yes well there's there's no guarantee". Obviously we know that but I feel like everyone else is getting stimulated cycles and I'm just a number on their NHS list and that no one is listening to me yet again. It's so hard because the nurse is really short with me constantly and I end up crying every time I come off the phone or after an appointment. I really thought the IUI process would be easier than this.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this ask   I don't understand why they can't start you on a stimulated cycle especially after having 5 failed ones.... have they given a reason as to why they won't? Or is it their standard procedures and all women have to go through natural before stimulated? My hospital won't let me go natural....I wanted to go natural after being over stimulated but they said no it's mad how different hospitals vary their procedures isn't it  can you not contact your gp? Or speak to someone higher at the hospital? As you shouldn't be made to feel like this as if this isn't stressful enough the whole treatment process without the feeling of been upset on top   keep your chin up xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Awe Ask I really feel upset for you - it's ridiculous making you go through another natural IUI. I'd ask to speak to a consultant - it doesn't make sense and the additional stress and upset won't be helping. Sending you   xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you MrsA85 and Kimmibobs - I have asked to speak to a consultant and been told I can but there's a long wait and the nurses deal with everything anyway.   The reason I have been told for not being allowed a stimulated cycle is that I'm ovulating normally!   I did say that the HYCOSY showed a possible right blockage right at the ovary and the nurse said well it may have been a spasm, so I then argued that I had taken 10mg of Valium 1.5hrs before the procedure so I would be very surprised if anything was spasming!    Oh well I guess it's just another natural cycle for this one and then 2 stimulated ones.


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sounds like they are just making excuses, it's so bad  if there was signs of a blockage surely they should of investigated more? I ovulate on my own too but they still insisted I had stimulated   I'd maybe go to your gp see if they can contact the consultant try that route...defo stand your ground don't give up! X


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I ovulate naturally just fine and wasn't offered a natural cycle either - straight to stimulated. Partial blockage in right tube discovered at HSG but said they wouldn't do a laproscopy until 3 failed IUIs...

Speak your mind to that consultant! 

xx


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Ask I have to agree with everyone else. You need to speak to your consultant. I am using donor sperm too and ovulate myself. We have been offered 3 unstimulated IUI (that's them done) 3 IUI with Ovulation Induction and 2 IVF. Due to my DH ethnicity we had to buy the straws privately and spent 5K on them. No holidays for us like ever... 
Because I'd like more than one child and can't see us being able to afford more straws plus private treatment for a second I have told our NHS clinic that I want to do 1 IUI with Ovulation Induction and then move to IVF if that doesn't work. They are fine with that but told me that I can't move back. If neither of the IVF work I couldn't have the 2 IUI with OI back. 
It seems unfair that they would force you to have another unassisted IUI. Emotionally it is a very diffcult experience to receive all of those BFNs and if you would find it easier to go onto OI I'd demand to speak to a Consultant. 
On the other hand. You have one left. It may be the lucky one and it would mean you would avoid all of the nasty drugs...
Whatever you want to do someone should be available to have a conversation with you about it and if they won't I would complain. This is a disempowering enough experience as it is. I am so sorry that it was another BFN and have my fingers crossed for you both what ever type of cycle you go onto next. xx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

It must be hard ask but maybe try and think it's an extra little chance then you have a really good chance the next time, although the emotional side is so hard wish it didn't have to be so hardn . Am going to try a natural cycle next but little chance of it working it going to cost me £600 but am looking at it as a last chance before it gets very invasive with IVF. Big hugs it's so hard  .m
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. I've had a chat with DW and because we know we won't get anywhere we will have to stick with the natural for this one and keep our fingers crossed knowing we have 2 stimulated left. I'm still feeling disheartened and upset but will try and remain positive for number 6.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I find it amazing how clinics vary all over the country!  I was not given natural IUI just told 3 stimulated IUI's and that's my lot! Ask I feel very annoyed for you as just doesn't seem very fair.  Annoyingly I have high FSH and one of the nurses basically gave me the news on the phone i would never have kids.  I am not kidding.  I was distraught but then I visited my consultant who was like that's not a given and you can still have IUI if your lap comes back clear which it did.  I do ovulate monthly, I have good progesterone levels and cycle is roughly 25 - 30 days. Luckily the other fertility nurse is super positive and keeps me smiling. 
I've tried to get my FSH down with acupuncture, less exercise then I used to do and a balanced diet (if I balance it anymore I'll go under my BMI!) but it's not working my favour so I'd have to pay for IVF which I'm willing to do yet I now know some clinics take high FSH so it's frustrating as I know mine is one of the lowest FSH takers in the country.  I know I'll cut out trying with my own egg if we pay as I would rather have a better chance with a donor egg.  Fingers crossed IUI works though for us and for all of you ladies 😘


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Here'a an odd one for you ladies, anyone had this before? I went for my scan today on day 3 to check I'm ok to start another IUI cycle this month. My lining was good (2.9mm) but my right ovary had three follicles (17mm, 16mm and 13mm) and my left ovary had one at 27mm!! So I don't think I've ovulated, despite having had a period. I was on Ovitrelle too so something really hasn't worked. The nurse took some bloods and they're testing them today to see what my hormones are up to, but needless to say there's no IUI for me this time. She said there are two ways forward, either they'll give me some drugs to bring on another period (although she said this was unlikely as I've no lining to shed), or they'll leave me for four weeks until I have my next natural period and they'll rescan to see if the follicles have gone. They're going to call me this afternoon. I have so many questions!!!! Obviously I'm a little disappointed not to be doing another cycle, but I'm also a bit relieved that finally someone's found something that isn't right. I never got positive OPKs but because I was bleeding my GP kept telling me I was definitely ovulating - now I'm not so sure. Hoping they might bring a laproscopy forward (they didn't want to do one until we'd had 3 failed IUIs). If I'm not ovulating, might we move straight to IVF? I expect they'll want to see it happening at least twice before they make any big decisions, it could just be a total freak occurrence (I think this is unlikely though). Do you think we're safe to try naturally this month? So...many...questions...


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm out this month.  Day 22 and AF arrives. 😞 didn't even get near test day which is Thursday.  Early for me am usually 25 - 30 days.  In Croatia so cannot go for round 2 in 5 days I'll have to wait for next cycle.  Feel gutted.  Not easy this is it ladies? X


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Not easy at all Sallyt31, sorry to hear this cycle didn't work for you. It is so frustrating to miss a cycle too - nature can be cruel. I'm also missing a cycle this time round. 

The nurses called and explained there are too many large cysts for an IUI this month. They're hoping they'll clear naturally and we'll be ok for next month. I asked if there's any chance no eggs released last cycle (hence the cysts), she said there was no way to know. Surely it makes sense to do a scan on the day of insemination, see what's going on? DH is relishing the opportunity to try naturally again though - I've never felt so popular! Focusing on the positives and enjoyed a nice glass of wine at the weekend and a proper coffee.

Good luck to you all - we must get a BFP between us! xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Indeed we must Kimmibobs between us we all deserve that BFP!  Although this AF is strange to say least.  Cramps are horrific which is normal for me however (TMI is coming up here) I'm peeing clearly and nothing when I wipe yet tampon is dark brown and slightly red?  I'm usually peeing red rivers by now!  Sorry for graphic detail.  Must be the drugs.  
Onwards and wait for a while think I prefer a break inbetween it's an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi Sally I have just had the same on and off for 4 days and last 2days nothing not sure if it is period or side effect from drugs. Am going to try phone my clinic later but my periods are not heavy normally think they are just normal xx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Just spoke to hospital they are going to scan me Thursday to check if it was a proper AF. X


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the cancellations Sally and Kimmi. A wee glass of wine (or a few) sounds like a god idea!
I am starting to suspect AF is on its way. Ages away from OTD but it was the same last month. 10 DPO. At least I'll be able to have a wee vino too though. Got to stay positive.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Curley mine has been weird!  Just clear pee but heavy otherwise really odd? I'll let clinic know when I get back.  Must be the drugs messing it up...
Gunthrie like your positive attitude!  Off for a Mexican and a few glasses indeed tonight!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sally - sorry to hear about your BFN. Regarding your fsh, mine has also always been quite high and I got told in 2010 that getting pregnant would be an 'uphill struggle' due to my low AMH. But I had a baby through IUI so it can happen! Try Royal Jelly, CoQ10 and fish oils as supplements. All these are supposed to help with egg quality. And you only need one good egg (and sperm) to get pregnant!

xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you Louie that's really nice of you to share your positive story with me and keeps me focused it can be done.  I'll have a look at those supplements when I'm home.  I've been taking dha and vitafem recommended by my acupuncturist who follows Zita West but I'll be adding them in too ready for IUI 2 in September.


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

How r u Sally?
I went for a scan am glad I did because my very little AF was it and am starting a natural cycle not to hopeful but worth a go, although feel more positive as we can at least try have found the last 2 weeks hard with not being able to try.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone!!

Off for my first scan tomorrow day 6. More scans this time around. Really hope everything goes smoothly this time, i don't think I could face another cancelled cycle. Feeling positive though 2 cancelled in a row so 3rd time lucky 

Good luck to everyone in the 2WW or soon to be in the 2WW and sorry to all those with BFN's don't give up.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Curley
I'm not doing too badly thanks for asking after the initial disappointment.  AF been quite evil in the end and swear worse due to the drugs.  The laughable thing is that the Croatians don't know anything about tampax pearls and all about living out the ark!  My DP said I could hang a PG tips label off the string on that thing!! 😂 least I laughed at that!
Ironically today would be test day if I'd got that far and now it would be scan day 5 but least we can have a normal month and try oursleves!  More relaxed so u never know 😉
Keep us posted how u get on Curley sending positive baby dust your way xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck Sarahlo 3rd time lucky I'm sure it will be!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Sallyt31. Good luck to you too... 

lets get some BFP's this month girlies


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Im.having  iui at lwc at the end of august medicated  with chlomid,  trigger and progesterone pessaries. Just ordered the sperm the other day...im single
Good luck  everyone and love to you all
Blue.x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all

I have just started menopur injections today and I'm due a scan next Wednesday again.. Total newbie to injections... Anyone on menopur and how are you finding it?


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Hails 
I was on different injections but found them to be ok.  I did them through stomach rather than leg just what I preferred.  I'm ok with injections though as my dad and sister are diabetic so grew up surrounded by them.  I think I maybe going onto mixed vials next but once shown I think anyone is ok as long as you are not frightened of the actual needle.  I cannot remember who said it on here about feeling good that they were doing something to help with the process that will hopefully fall you pregnant with which is a good way to look at it.  Good luck x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks sallyt31, 

Injected earlier today and my leg has been sore and a dead leg feeling all day.. Think I will change to nightly injections. I seem to be on menopur for 10 days then injecting another drug to release the health eggs if I manage to get one . Straight forward enough.. Weekly internal scans are a bummer!!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Is anyone else using  progesterone pessaries? 

Blue x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Blueestone yes I am using Cyclogest


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Me too, did them for 14 days last cycle.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a quick update I had day 10 bloods today and a scan which put my mind at rest as there was no cyst but I'm still not sure what this ovary pain is but it's still really sore! No LH surge yet but I asked for bloods on Mon so we shall wait and see and hopefully get my 6th IUI next week!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask why haven't you tried IUI with injections yet? Or is that next stage after natural 6?


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sallyt31 lol that's a bit of a sore subject!  But yes I have to have 6 Natural IUIs before I'm allowed a stimulated cycle for 7&8!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh goodness yes I remember now sorry!  I'm not clicking on that was you and I was in the post!
Doh!  It will work out for you in the end I'm sure.  Keep us posted on how you get on xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

I am very new to this but have been following your posts for a little while.
I thought perhaps explaining my story to you ladies might help my muddled mind. My DH and I have been TTC for 2.5 years and have unexplained fertility issues.
I started my first medication assisted IUI on the 17th July. I had been injecting 0.3ml Buserelin and 50IU Gonal F. I was booked in for my first scan on the 22nd July and all was going well, my lining looked good and I had two good follicles, one about 9mm the other 10mm. I went away and carried on with the injections feeling very positive. I went back for another scan on the Friday 24th July, all seemed to be going OK but I only had one bigger follicle at that stage, the nurse said no need to worry as that one looked good and to carry on as I had been and come back on Monday. Monday came and it had grown a little bit more (14.5mm) but not as much as we were hoping, at this scan they also noticed a cyst but said it was nothing to worry about, the nurse told me to come back on Wednesday and they would see from there, when I went back on the Wednesday the follicle hadn't grown but the cyst had. The nurse wasn't sure if I should abandon there and then or to carry on but up my Gonal F, she went away and spoke with a consultant and told me to up the Gonal F to 75IU and come back again on Friday. Friday came and I felt mixed emotions and I also had a tiny bleed, I was quite convinced they were going to have to abandon and so had tried to prepare myself for that. However when I got there instead of seeing just a nurse this time I saw a junior consultant and a nurse, it made me think there must have been something wrong for the consultant to see me when normally I would just see a nurse, I think it was just that they were the staff on duty that day. They proceeded to scan me at which point I was told my follicle had grown it was now at 16mm and that I could trigger on Monday (today), the consultant wasn't very pleased about my lining and wasn't sure where the bleed had come from (he did try to have a look but couldn't really see anything), he didn't say too much about the cyst but said it could be where some of my blood vessels had caused a bit of a hemorrhagic cyst. He then took me to another room and told me all about the trigger injection with it being my first time and that we were booked for IUI today at 2.30pm, I took all of this on board and was quite excited about it all, we were finally getting our chance.
I asked again about my lining and the bleed I'd had that morning, he said it wasn't great at which point he then said it was probable that I would have a period type bleed in the next day or so!! He told me to ring them if this happened and go from there. I was quite confused about this as he said everything else looked good to go. Anyway I left the clinic thinking all was well and that we could have our treatment on Monday (today)... When I got back to work later that afternoon I started to bleed a lot more. I phoned the clinic and spoke to the consultant and he told me we were to abandon this cycle. I obviously had a lot of questions and he helped as much as possible but he said that this was quite a rare case and to phone him again on Thursday to tell him what has been happening and we will go from there. 
I was absolutely devastated to be told it was rare for this to happen because I feel like I don't yet have any proper answers and where we go from here. I was more upset about this than having to abandon. I am now worried that this will keep happening and we won't get anywhere and will be wasting time. 
We wanted to try IUI because we felt it was that little bit more natural and we get 4 tries o the NHS where as we only get one shot at IVF on the NHS, but now I am wondering if IVF would be better. I also have PCOS too which I don't think is great for IUI but they have told me this has nothing to do with this cyst. 

I am sorry it is such a long post, I was just hoping that getting it all out to you ladies would help take a load of and that someone might have had a similar experience or have any other questions I should ask to add to my list (I have now bought a note book to write down what happens each time and any questions I want to ask, trying to remember it all is quite a nightmare). 

Sending well wishes to you all


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Dora, 

I'm so sorry your cycle has been cancelled, it's so frustrating. I've not been through what your describing, but I have had a cycle cancelled. While I was frustrated, I am hoping it might help us learn about why we're struggling to conceive. No tests have ever shown anything wrong with me or DH, but now we've had a cycle cancelled (I've developed lots of cysts after my first IUI - not sure any eggs were released), we might be on the road to understanding a bit more about my body and what it's up to. I also wonder if we might be better going straight to IVF, but as we only get one shot at that on the NHS I've talked myself round to trying IUI again - it could just be a freak occurrence and next time could be ok. I know it's really hard but try to stay positive and trust the clinic - they know what they're doing and will only do the best for you. Hopefully you'll get more information soon. 

Sending , Kim xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Dora
Ive just had my first IUI but failed before I even got to test day and a lot of women tell me it's because of the drugs that can trigger your AF early if you don't respond to insemination.  On my first scan they found a polyp and thought I was going to get cancelled but they didn't they continued with the injections but now I'm left wondering did it affect my treatment?  I had 2 follies one was 16.5 and 18 day before trigger so good size.  I just think for my AF to come early at day 22 which when I've been going 30 days it musts be the injections.  
See what they say to you and keep positive.  It's hard I know as I was gutted when I didn't get to test day. 
Have you set yourself up with vitamins, taken certain things out your diet, drinking plenty of water and that kind of thing?  I have different fertility issues but plenty on this forum for help in aid of PCOS and what u can do to help yourself.  I've had some great advice on here and going to change a few things around.  I have acupuncture and I really am enjoying it.  That or reflexology is good to have a look at if you don't do it already. 
Keep positive and definitely try IUI again.  Xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear yours was cancelled too Kim. 
It is hard isn't it but like you say it could just be a freak occurrence and they have to know what they are doing and I do trust them, it's just to frustrating. If they think it is worth carrying on with IUI then we will most definitely carry on with it. 
I also think like you say they will hopefully now take time to look into what my body is doing a bit more now. They have told me they will most likely scan me on my day 1 next time to make sure it really is my day one, which is not their standard procedure so at least that is something. 
Fingers crossed it is just a blip and we will both have more luck next time.

x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry Sally, I didn't see your reply there too (very new to all of this  ) 
Yes I have read a few things about cutting things out and taking vitamins etc. I was taking Pregnacare Conception for a long time but then read some reviews on them that weren't great, since I stopped taking them I had much more regular cycles, I guess different things work for different people.
I will have a look for some PCOS threads on here thank you. 
Did you find you had another period after yours came early on your first IUI Sally? This is what I think I need to ask when I Phone on Thursday. 

x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm waiting on my next cycle now as had the IUI done 3 weeks ago so not sure yet how my cycle will be.  Day 9 today so I'll keep you posted.  I hope it regulates to normal but have to say today am having cramps which is odd and I do cramp near ovulation but it would be early for me as I'm usually day 14ish.  Then again could still be out of kilter.  I'm home tomorrow off my holiday so I'll be testing daily to see where I'm at.  Clinic want me to ring day 1 of next cycle but want to ask more about the polyp.  
I would definitely read up on here, make some notes and then ask some questions Thursday and make sure you feel satisfied with their answers. X


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hope you can get back to normal soon and I hope they can give you some answers on the polyp. 
Thank you, I will do that and add them to my list, thank you  
x


----------



## cinders85 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi ladies, this is my first iui. I'm on cd18 and just been for my 3rd scan my biggest follicle is 8mm. Menopur has been increased to 150/75 every other day. I'm worried that they will cancel this cycle.  How long can you stay on stimulants for?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Dora and Kim, I can totally understand how upsetting it is when a cycle is cancelled. My last 2 got cancelled i tried everything on my last cycle for it to not be cancelled but in the end it was too late to schedule IUI in as it was over the weekend when I ovulated. Hopefully it will work out for you next cycle.

AFM, today CD9 i went for another scan and i'm back to ovulating on my dominant left side and biggest follicle is measuring at 12mm so had grown around 5mm more since Friday. So all seems to be back on track again. Going for another scan on Wednesday morning, I am predicting IUI will most likely be Friday and will be triggered on Thursday if no LH surge present and folli is at least 17mm. If not then they will do IUI on the weekend if need be. After the last 2 cancelled cycles I didnt want to get too excited about IUI again but feeling much more positive now.

Good luck to everyone trying this cycle!!!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi cinders85,

I don't know too much about medicated cycles as I am doing a natural one at the moment. How long are your cycles usually? I thought the the whole point of the stims was to ensure your follis grew to the correct size ready for ovulation around CD14? Do you ovulate naturally?
I am on CD9 today and my biggest folli is measuring at 12mm as of today. x


----------



## cinders85 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi sarahlo
Thanks for reply. That's what I thought about stimulants too. My normal cycle is 36-40 days so longer than average but I have no known fertility problems. Unfortunately my dh has no sperm count.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

hmmm something doesn't sound right with that. The stims usually make the follis grow bigger at a quicker rate too and then when they around 17mm they can give a trigger shot to brning on ovultion... what CD did you start the stims? for CD18 measuring 8mm this doesnt seem right. Ive read other people who take stims say things like when they have been in for scan around CD10 they have had to up dosages as follis still too small etc. Can you speak to the doctor tomorrow to clarify whats happening? I think thats what I would do for sure.


----------



## cinders85 (Jun 24, 2015)

I started taking stimms on cd 4 so been injecting for a while now with not much response.  My consultant doesn't seem to be to concerned about it. I'm just really confused.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi All

Feeling a little deflated tbh...

So today I have 2 big follicles still battling it out appears.. my biggest one from Monday has only grown a little where as the second biggest has grown more to try and catch up. So my biggest is measuring today CD11 13.5mm and the second one 12mm so very close. Back in for a scan Friday morning and IUI will be this weekend. Friday depending on folli size will determine if IUI will be scheduled for Saturday or Sunday. Im so fed up of ovulating over the weekends as it just means I'm not monitored as closely. Anyway I have to go with it as I am not missing IUI again due to weekend ovulation. It's just my bad luck. I may have to go on a medicated cycle next month if it doesn't work out just so i can avoid a weekend ovulation. The best outcome I can really hope for this cycle now is that Friday scan shows dominant folli at least 16mm so they feel more confidant doing IUI on that Sat. I know if the folli is only around 14mm on Friday they will try and talk me out of IUI on Sunday but I have already said I want to do it regardless. 

I was feeling so positive after CD9 scan Monday and now this. It feels like the last cycle all over again


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all I went for scan yesterday Sarah and mine 1 is similar to yours in size am trying a natural cycle due to previous problems with medicated cycle, I am having to use ovulation test due to work over next 3 days. My clinic don't think I will be ready before the weekend so I have to hope I also don't ovulate over the weekend as clinic closes at the weekends  . Hope I hold out until Tuesday which is not that likely otherwise that's my natural cycle cancelled and probaly my last shot at iui from what I can gather from the nurses. 
Good luck everyone. 
Am not sure cinders if I had a very small bleed my 1st iui as had that horrid brown discharge a bit like the AF I had with my cancelled iui which I wasn't sure if it was but the scan confirmed that it was my AF last week. I didn't think of this until you mentioned it and my 1st iui my period was about 10 days late x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Curley,

Oh its a pain isn't it... I was feeling so positive having scan monday CD9 and my folli was 12mm and today it has hardly grown. Yet the second biggest one Monday has grown a lot. I really thought I would be having IUI Friday. The consultant wanted me to do a medicated cycle this time as to control it better after what happened last month but due to the fact I produce a lot of follis every month there is a huge chance I will over stim too!!.. But again as I have hardly even tried the nurse thought it was way to soon to go medicated which I did agree with.

Although my clinic do procedures over the weekend they don't do scans. Last month was a nightmare and I ovulated on the Sunday and it was too late Sat when I got my surge to arrange the IUI. This time I really don't want to miss it and if Friday the Folli isn't as big as would be expected I am half tempted to pay for a scan somewhere on sat and call the clinic if all good to arrange IUI Sunday. I am sure I will ovulate on Sunday again just like last month. Anyway I will wait and see what happens Friday and just hope that the battle of dominance is over and my big one has a huge spurt  

What were your follis measuring Curley?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Ive actually just gone and pre-booked a scan with another clinic for Saturday morning just in case. I will have to pay £150 for the scan but at least that means if Friday's scan follis still not big enough, I'd rather pay the £150 for a scan Saturday and confirm if IUI is to be on the Sunday. If not it will be on the Monday but knowing my cycles it will not be Monday.... but then again who really knows as these follis they seem to have a mind of their own  . After last month she said on the Friday I won't be ovulating until at least Monday and I did on the Sunday I just don't want to miss it again


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh Sarahlo and Curley it's so frustrating and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you both!   

I have surged today so am due to have our last natural IUI#6 tomorrow.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow Ask1980 - hope this is your cycle x

Yes its frustrating but it is what it is. I just   that Friday's scan brings some good news for me for once!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well that's IUI #6 just happened so am keeping my fingers crossed and   This one works! Now the 2ww!


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Good luck Ask1980, fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Dora26!!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Ask1980


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Good luck ask xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I just got home from the clinic things are looking positive for IUI this weekend. My lead folli is now 15.3 so deffo on course for ovulation this weekend. But its still a little smaller than they would like to trigger at. They took my bloods so depending on how much LH is there will depend if they give me the trigger shot later and prob IUI tomorrow, if there is enough LH in there they will just decide then to no trgigger and IUI is Sat or Sun. So all looking pretty good so v happy at the moment.

I should be getting a call back around 3pm when my bloods are back to see whats what!!.. I'm   and keeping everything crossed.

Hope all is going well for everyone else and those on the 2WW.. I hope to be joining in the 2WW too this weekend   x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck Ask and Sarahlo routing for you both!  
I cannot wait to start IUI#2 I'm day 13 today so unless it happens naturally (I wish!) then end on the month  back on board now I'm home from hols!
  Started taking Royal Jelly now too as well as my DHA and vitafem so I feel like I'm rattling!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Sallyt31 i'm also day 13 today too!!

Ive just had my bloods in and result 49.1 so i'm deffo surging naturally so no need for the trigger either.. ovulation prob tomorrow or Sunday but I think tomorrow lol.. IUI is booked in for Tomorrow morning yayy so excited 

Good luck again to eveyrone x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yay Sarahlo fab news!!  

Quick random question for you all! After your IUI do you get up and go straight away or do you lay down for a bit?? Yesterday the nurse let me stay lying down but every other time I've been whisked out and back to get dressed! Just wondering what the usual protocol was! Probably a bit late to be asking! lol!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

My first IUI the doctor told me to stay for a bit and lay down


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey Everyone IUI #2 done so i'm officially back on the 2WW yayyyy

They were playing the song 'this is no ordinary love' and the doctor was singing this as she did the insem haha me and DW were laughing.. took 3 attempts as the embryologist gave them the wrong syringe twice so it wasn't sucking up the sperms lol 3rd time lucky lol

The doctor also measured my follicle and it had grown overnight to 17mm so i'm very happy about that.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask you should always have a good 10-15min lay down after.  I stayed down for 15mins and so have others I know.  I am suprised you were told you could get up n go on your previous times.  Let's hope the laying down helps you this time stick and then no need to worry again 😉


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Sally, that's exactly what I read!   The first time I had IUI I asked how long I should lay there and she said "there's no need to stay lying down as they (sperm) aren't going anywhere" I did think thIs was odd but because each time they've told me to get up and leave I figured it was the norm and only questioned it on here after I had a different nurse who told me to take my time and lay there for a bit!!! I'm already p*****d off with the clinic and now I know this it's made me more annoyed! It's like they don't want my IUI to work and are deliberately making it hard for us!!!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

That really isn't good from them at all.  If you have to have further IUI treatment make sure you stay put for 15 mins.  I know what they R saying by it's not going to fall out but goodness give the little blighters chance to swim on up and keep your body relaxed it's not the most pleasant experience anyway for you!  If my next IUI makes me feel as rough as it did first time I'm not even going back to work.  I think I did the worst thing by doing so as I walked a good 2 miles and I felt awful.  (My partner dropped me at my parents as didn't feel too good but then I walked from theirs to work later on). 
We have to give ourselves the best chance and you haven't been treated well by your clinic so far so keep a note of everything Ask in case you need to raise a complaint.
Hopefully this 2ww will result in good news for you!  Keep us posted 😉
We are trying naturally this month (u never know) and the big 'O' weekend is here so I'm more or less waiting same time as you now.


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi
I'm probably not realy supposed to be on this thread as I'm not downregging until the 21st of August but I have been snooping and wanted to respond to your question Ask... I was allowed to lie down for a bit after my last IUI but not the first two. The nurse said I could as there was nobdy in after me (it was a quiet Saturday). She did say that they did a study at my clinic to see if it made any difference and that they found it didn't. Personally I found it made the experience a bit easier. Me and DH were left alone and had a bit of a laugh which made it feel less clinical (well, maybe that's taking it too far but nicer anyway.) 
I seem to ovulate at the weekends (my first three were natural) so haven't had to go back to work after so far. I think I would try my best to take the day off if it was a work day. I feel a bit emotional about it. 

Good luck. I hope this is your time. G x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Sallyt31 I will do! Oh you should defo take day off and chill! I don't feel great after the IUI either and always get cramps and a bad belly every single time (acc to the nurse it's a tummy bug  !!! I think not after the 6th time and the fact I've not had a stomach bug since 1997!) haha! I wish u all the best for this month and will be   It happens naturally for you!  

Guthriec Oh that's interesting! There has never been anyone in after us so I have no idea why it's not allowed! lol!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all hope everyone is ok. 
I have had my 2 no iui done today so am joining the 2week wait. 
Is everyone using peseries which day did you sat on?


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Curley, good luck with ur 2ww! I had the IUI on A Friday and started pessaries on the Saturday.

Hope everyone is doing ok, good luck to you all

Kim xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Curley I take mine the same evening but I was told I could start the next day too! I hope this is the cycle for you!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck Curley and Kimbobs with your 2ww keep us posted!  
Yes I ovulated over the weekend so natural 2ww for me and I've got acupuncture tomorrow so that plus diet and vitamins I'm hoping for the impossible!  LOL!! 
Ask - defo taking day off next time now, let's hope we get the BFPs!!  😉😘


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi HCOEX. I'm in Glasgow but I've done 3 unstimuated cycles with donor sperm and they probaby don't differ that much. Me and all the other women here would be happy to share our experiences I'm sure. Is there anything in particular you're interested in or is it just an understanding of the process? Hope you're feeling positive and excited. It's good to get started. x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Curley and welcome to the 2WW. I remember you had similar issues to me last week with the follicle size. I had cyclogest the first time and started them the day after IUI but this time i chose not to as I don't need them and produce enough progesterone myself.

HCOEX - Welcome. I am also doing unmedicated DIUI at the moment. I am on my second try as missed a few months due to a few issues but all good now. I hope this works this time if not I will just keep trying and will go medicated if I need to to see if that helps. But for now just happy to give it my best shot. Good luck with everything.


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

HCOEX There are a lot of really positive stories of BFPs after one or two unmedicated cycles which is great but I have found that it's best for my head to stay realistic. It seems that it usually takes a fair few shots at it and I think it's good to be prepared for that. I'm moving on to Ovulation Induction with DIUI now. That's what my clinic does after 3 unstimulated. The odds are a wee bit better. I have 3 shots of that and then 2 shots of IVF if that doesn't work. I think the IUI will work though. Just have to give it time! How are you feeling about it? I'm quite nervous about this next stage now but I was about the unmedicated too and that was fine... When do you start?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi GuthrieC - whats ovulation induction? is that just the same as taking the trigger shot when follis are mature? x


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Sarahlo. They give you drugs (nasal spray for a few weeks) to supress your normal cycle and then drugs to stimulate your ovaries to produce more eggs (daily injections for 5-15 days) then the trigger when you're good to go. Aparently the side effects of the drugs that supress your cycle are the worst bit. I start them on the 21st of this month.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying GuthrieC didn't realise that was also an option. Fingers crossed for you hope it all goes well x


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Sarahlo
I don't think it's generally what they would do first but it gives them more control over your cycle so makes the timing more accurate. There's a risk of IUI being canceled if you produce too many mature follicles as you are a higher risk for multiples. I'm happy to give it a shot as I tried the natural and that didn't work for me but I know a couple of people who were successful with natureal IUI and that would be the best option as there are side effects from the drugs. x


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

How's your 2WW going Sarahlo? When are you testing? Hope it's not driving you   x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Why do they need to supress your regular cycle though? Can't they just give you drugs around CD2 to make the follis grow then the trigger? Yeah i spoke with my consultant about medicated cycles and as I produce a lot of follis the likely hood I would overstim is high...

2WW is going ok thanks.. i have started a  new job so that keeps me busy. I am 3DPIUI and as expected no symptoms at all. The only one thing that is diff to my regular cycle is today I am producing a lot of creamy white CM its like lotion. Sorry tmi but thats the only thing I can say at the min and probably nothing anyway! Other than that feeling good nice and chilled. If it doesnt work this time I will give it one more shot at natural then will go for medicated cycles. But fingers crossed this is the one


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

I try to steer clear of symptom spotting (as much as is possible) but from my time on the forums creamy CM seems to be a good thing. Hope it is for you!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh I hope so lol

Today feeling very blah as I have woken up with a little earache in left ear and subsequently have swollen glands now in neck and behind ear on left hand side. I googled re sudafed and most people said their doctors confirmed its totally fine to take if pregnant. As on 2ww wanted to check just in case. went to boots and pharmacist told me no I couldn't?? well anyway not taking chance so riding it out so feeling a little fed up due to this. Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear you're not well. Hope it's not too rough without the sudafed. x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you... so i think its actually linked to my wisdom tooth pain tbh.. hopefully it will subside over the next few days!!..


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello how is everyone? 

I'm now waiting for AF to start for my 2nd IUI, I have been away for a week and have been trying to relax and forget about it but unfortunately I'm struggling to stay positive. It's so hard 

Xxx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Laura

yes it's very hard I agree. like you I'm on my second IUI. Today is 6dpiui and its gone pretty quick and staying away from symptom spotting as much as poss. I hope next week goes just as quickly. If this doesn't work I have to miss the next go as away on holiday for next cycle. I'm just keeping everything crossed that it worked and trying to stay positive too. 

Good luck x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Laura 
I too am waiting for mine to arrive. I have been given some tablets (Norethisterone) to take starting the 20th Aug to restart my cycle rather than wait for my period (I have PCSO so not sure when it will turn up so this should speed things up a bit after a random bleed I had before my trigger shot). I have to take them until the 28th and then hopefully it should come a few days after that I then go in for a scan on CD1, it is not their normal practice to do this in Exeter but because I had a cyst last time they want to check it has gone before starting my next injections. 
It all seems to take so long to come round don't you think?

Sarahlo I hope that your wisdom tooth pain isn't so bad anymore and that the next week whizzes by for you  

xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm waiting my AF too Laura14 so we can start round 2 of IUI - had to skip this cycle as I had some large cysts. Really hoping they've disappeared and we can start again this month - I'm so bad at being patient. It's taken us 3 years of waiting just to get here - I can't wait any more! 

Hope you're feeling better Sarahlo!

xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

kimmibobs sounds like you had the same trouble as me, although I randomly started bleeding with mine. 
Do you know how big your cysts were?
Hoping all is OK and we can start again beginning of Sept 
I can't bear the waiting either!
xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Laura stay positive lovely we seem to be around same time for IUI2 by the looks of things.  At the minute I'm run down with a blasted sore throat, cough and think cold is on it's way so want to feel good to go when it's time!  We can do this hon and to you too Kimbobs and Dora!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Dora26, they were 13mm, 16mm, 17mm and 27mm. Sounds big! Do you know what yours were?


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I am not sure what size it was but I think it was bigger than my follicle in the end, so over 16mm. 
It's annoying that we get them isn't it. They didn't seem worried about mine and would have let me carry on with treatment, it was my lining that let me down in the end   
x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

My lining had all gone so they couldn't give me anything to make me bleed again, and there was too much risk of OHSS to do more treatment. Really hoping we're ok this month - if not I might have a bit of a strop!

Do you know if it's possible they could be follicles that didn't release? I don't understand enough about what the cysts are, but is it plausible I never released an egg last cycle, despite using Ovitrelle etc?


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Ideally I would have liked to have been scanned again to see what was going on but they didn't seem worried about my bleed so it never seemed like it was a question that could be asked. I have never had breakthrough bleeding before and I had that last Friday too. I guess it must be all the drugs?!

I asked them how they knew the difference between a follicle and a cyst and it is quite clear on the scan because the follicle is a lot darker than the cyst, the cyst is quite grainy,so I am quite sure mine was a cyst. I guess I didn't release an egg either because I didn't get that far along...

Hoping like you for a more straight forward cycle this time, I guess this being my first go at IUI it is always a bit of trial and error?! So confusing though!  
x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Dora26 and kimmibobs. Feeling much better. My wisdom tooth pain has gone again and my rash on my back has pretty much gone after 2 days of smothering it in sudocrem. It was only a mall rash but it hurt and itched a lot.  Glands are still up a bit but hopefully will go down now i seem to be over the worst part.

Day 7 for me now so just another 7 days to go hoping this next week goes as quick as the first. Staying away from symptom spotting as much as poss and just trying to carry on as normal to a certain degree. I do usually start spotting around 5 days before AF so will be keeping a watchful eye on that from tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is doing good, anyone testing any time soon?? x


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Morning everyone

So I've just started spotting right on queue 5 days before AF is due. I'm 99% sure it's my usual AF spotting and not implantation bleeding guys 😒 at least it makes the 2nd week of the 2ww so much simpilar and I won't be disappointed now when AF arrives next week!! I'll have a whole week to get used to it.

Ah well onwards and upwards to cycle 3 - which of course now will be end of September due to holiday in a couple of weeks. 

Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Sarahlo - the exact same thing has just happened to me. I'm due next weds but started spotting last night. I've NEVER had spotting before so thought it was the start of AF, but there's nothing today. Called the clinic but they said nothing to worry about, just wait till AF starts. We've had to skip this cycle because of cysts, so really hoping we're good to start again this time.


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey kimmibobs - it's so weird isn't it.. i never had spotting in my life up until 2 cycles ago and the cycle after the hycosy was when the spotting prior to AF started. But now sat here im starting to wonder if its something I maybe just never noticed before I was ttc. Maybe i did spot off and on prior to AF for some time who knows anymore.

I just checked my log now i thought both months it was 5 days prior to AF but checked again first month was 7 days prior and last month 5 days prior so i'm totally in that territory again. It also looks just like my previous months so i'm 99% sure its AF spotting. Obviously leaving that tiny 1% that it may not be as you just don't know 100% until AF arrives.

I really hope you are good to go this next cycle with IUI as I totally know how hard it is missing cycles and patience. I will have to miss my next one as I am on holiday.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Sorry to.hear u think af is on her way xxxx

I have had af a day early today. ..called the clinic but theyre closed. Going to scan on tues with counselling  too...then starting  chlomid....very nervous


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Bluestone

Fingers crossed for you this cycle.  Do you have any known fertility issues?

I think I will go for one more natural try and then if that fails I will start with a medicated cycle I think that will also be clomid the nurse said.


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

No no fertility issues just a single woman needing donor sperm. ... i do have a short cycle though 24-25 days ovulating around  day 16 so short luteal phase... dr at lwc starting me on chlomid  day 3...then trigger  and progesterone pessaries  after iui. 

Im unsure what day i will ovualte now and have iui as i presume itll be controlled by the scans, chlomid and trigger...this is what i need to fond out now...hate not knowing!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

ah ok i was just wondering why you were starting on chlomid but that explains it.

Good luck for the cycle I wish you all the best!!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, 

AF is here so I'm back in the clinic tomorrow for a scan. Hoping these horrible cysts have gone and we can try again! Hope you're all doing OK and sending you all good luck. 

Kim xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you Kimmibobs!
x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck   Kimmibobs!!!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well that's 6 failed Natural IUIs now   I'm feeling sad but knowing I have 2 medicated goes left I am really really praying one if them will work


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck Kimmibobs hope it's your cycle. 

So sorry Ask for you BFN - really hope you get your medicated cycles this time

I've for no symptoms at all and expecting AF later this week after spotting. I'm not going to test unless AF doesn't arrive which I doubt will happen. I've also decided I will go medicated next try end of September. onwards and upwards 😀


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

So sorry for your BFN Ask. It never gets any easier. Hopefully a medicated cycle will do the trick for you!! xx


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear ask it sucks  

Good luck kimmibobs 


Am the same sarahlo no symptoms would love to be but don't think I been lucky this time x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good news, cysts have gone and we can start second cycle, yay! First Gonal F injection tonight. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey gang

Fab news Kimmibobs so pleased your cysts have gone and you can get back on it 😀

Bless Curley we not having much luck are we. 

Well I'm out this month guys. Spotting has gotten heavier with AF possibly even making an appearance as soon as tomorrow. Once arrives I wil speak to my clinic and discuss medicated cycle. Missing next one as I go away week Sat so end of sept for me again. 

Good luck everyone hoping for some positives soon x


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Ask and Sarahlo. Hopefully the medicated cycles will be what does it for you!

Fingers crossed for you Curley

Good news about your cysts Kimmibobs, fingers crossed this is the cycle for you! 

I have started my tablets today to bring on my AF. Hoping for good news that my cyst has gone too, will see in a week or so!

x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Sarahlo and Curley. I always want to think it's not over till the fat lady sings, but we can tell when she's getting ready! Hopefully a medicated cycle will do the trick.

Good luck with your medication Dora - get rid of that pesky cyst! 

xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi ladies 
Let's all hope this cycle is ours!  I am on day 1 today and AF is being very painful but means I can ring clinic on Monday for scan on day 5 and hopefully that's IUI2 underway not sure if they will change my drugs. Had Gonal first time.

So pleased for u Kimmibobs you are off the starting block with your meds and Sarahlo and Ask who knows the medicated cycles could be just what u need for your BFP! 

Curley how you doing?


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry Dora i hope you are underway this month too!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Aw Curley you never know!    Yay Kimmibobs that's great news! Dora fingers crossed for you! Sally I'm on Day 2 and am hopefully starting Gonal tonight!!! Sarah have a fab hol and chill out!  

I've just been to clinic and had Day 2 scan which is looking good, awaiting bloods and hope to start my first medicated cycle tonight!!!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck Ask I will be right behind u fingers crossed!  Ringing clinic Monday and presume scan will be Wednesday with next lot of meds, hopefully!  Just hope bank hol weekend doesn't cause an issue!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I finished my clomid last night and am off for a scan on Tuesday. I'm worried about the tube strike and about
The bank holiday. 
Usually I get opk day 14-16 of 25 day cycle. Will clomid help? I'm crossing my fingers
That I will if early and miss the bank holiday - however I think the clinics open that day. 

Anyone had side effects of clomid? I had major rage yesterday and I feel sluggish and bloated. However that could be the result of my holiday!!! 

Good luck everyone....


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone 

AF arrived today after being 6 days late and it's very painful. I've spoken to the hospital and I have an appointment Tuesday to start IUI 2.. Really excited and keeping everything crossed for this cycle to work.

Xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear AF arrived Laura, but great that you can move on with your second cycle!! xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Second scan today, one follicle at 15, another at 12, the others all below 9. Starting cetrotide tomorrow and back for another scan on Wednesday. DH is hoping the IUI won't clash with his bank holiday plans - I told him tough luck, some things are more important!


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like am out BFN this am totally gutted as looks like we are on to IVF next.    . 
Onwards and upwards I suppose wait for AF to arrive and book appointment with consultant.

Good luck everyone, lots of luck xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh Curley so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs   xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Curley.  Feel for you I really do but IVF is going to be successful for you I know it will. 
Kimmibobs good luck hon and totally tell the DH tough!  I'm on for scan on Wednesday morning to see if IUI2 is underway so fingers crossed I get the green light and the drugs!  Hoping I have a different set to first go.  Some people say you do have vials you mix yourself on second go?  Anyone know? 
Laura good luck to you too!  Let's get some BFPs ladies


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Curley have everything crossed for you for IVF. 

I'm at the hospital this afternoon and start injecting tonight 😔 I don't like the injections but will be worth it in the end. 

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Kimmibobs that's good news on the follicle, hope all goes well tomorrow!

Curley, I am sorry to hear that but sending you positive thoughts for IVF, hope all goes well with the consultant 

Hope you get on OK Laura


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck Laura!

Sally, are they talking about the cetrotide that you have to mix? Don't know what drugs you had first time round, mine are always the same. If it is cetrotide it's not too complicated, just follow the instructions and allow yourself maybe 5 minutes longer than doing normal injections. I got caught out this morning and was late to work coz I kept getting air in the needle and got all flustered! Ask the nurse to show you if you're unsure of anything, but there are lots of videos on You Tube if you forget anything, and the instructions in the pack are helpful.

Maybe I'm a sadist but I like doing the injections - I feel like I'm in control of something for once, and doing something positive!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Kimmibobs for the advice.  I was on gonal pen first round n that was straight forward and I think I will be on what you say next.  I'm just a little nervous on getting air in but I'll do as u say n check out instructions or YouTube if get stuck!  I don't mind injections n like you like to think I'm aiding my body to be ready for bean that I pray sticks!!  

Laura try not worry hon just think of it as the way to BFP!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Everything went fine today and I start Gonal F tonight and have a scan next Tuesday.

Just a quick question does it need to stored in the fridge? I didn't last time and the nurse didn't say to put it in the fridge but on the internet it says to put in the fridge   xxx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

My nurses have never told me to put it in the fridge, but on the box it says should be kept refrigerated, so I always have done. Not sure what difference it makes!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks kimmibobs, mine says store under 25oC in the original container xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I've been for my day 10 scan today and got to go back Thursday with view for trigger and iui Friday:Saturday.
So they measured my follicles today and on left had 3 (17mm, 12mm and 10mm) and some small ones and on right 2 ( 14mm and 12mm)  hoping that by Thursday they will be up to sizing and ready!!!

The nurse said my lining is 7 is that normal for after cloimd? 

Blue x


----------



## Curley (Jan 26, 2014)

Laura the drug company said tome it can be stored out of fridge as long as it's used in a few weeks x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I started Gonal-f on Sat and was told to keep it in the fridge or in a cool room! As our flat is like a sauna the fridge it is!   I'm really surprised it doesn't hurt but have a few bruises!!! Lol!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Laura14 snap!!  Same as you.  Just had my scan. My lining was thicker then they would like 6.8 but I'm still on my period so they said that's probably why.  Usually finished by now but slightly longer this month.
Paperwork said 'several small' just got to hope drugs gets 2 or 3 to a good size!  I'm back on Gonal F again and they are scanning me Tuesday.  Cross fingers! 
I always fridge mine and it was chilled when they gave it me this morning.

Bluestone sounds good especially those on your left!  Keep us all posted how it goes!  

Ask1980 sorry to hear you are bruising  but just keep thinking the good you are doing x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good to hear you can go ahead Sally! 

Had my scan today, got one at 20 and another at 15 so we're booked in for IUI on Friday. Trigger shot tonight (ovitrelle). Yay! And double-yay because it means we're free to visit family over the bank holiday


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all, I found out that I had a chemical pregnancy last week and had another hcg test today to check that my levels have fully dropped and the miscarriage is complete. Planning to try again next month again with gonal f.
I know I should stay 'relaxed and positive' but currently feel like a stressed lunatic! Any tips to relax and stay positive??

xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Sounds like you are all getting on OK, hope all goes well Kimmibobs, Sallyt, Bluestone and Ask. 
I have put mine in the fridge but they say once you start using it that it can be left out as long as it it used within 28 days. I had to leave mine out of the fridge because I had a hen do to go to with no fridge in the room, will keep it in there next time. 

I am so sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy Louie, that must have been very hard for you. I think that's very brave of you for trying again next month. Hopefully it will be your month! 

I am not feeling very positive today I went to see my friend last night who had a little boy last Monday, it was so lovely to see them and he is perfect but on my way home I felt quite sad that it still hasn't happened for us  I also have another friend who is expecting and has told everyone very early, she is moaning that she is feeling sick and rubbish and I just feel like saying that I would do anything to be in her position (she knows our situation). I also dreamt that I was expecting last night too and it all felt very real. I am sorry to bring the tone down, just having one of those days today and feel very blue and hopeless  

I stop taking my tablets to bring on my AF from tomorrow, hopefully she will make an appearance soon and I can find out if the cyst is gone and can be a bit more hopeful. 
xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

hi all

I've just come to lwc for scan day 12... Got 20, 17 and 14mm on left and 14x3 on right. Just had trigger and having first iui at 230!!!!

Drinking lots to get full bladder

Omg this is happening!

Blue x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck Blue - you have lots of good sized follicles there! Keep us posted xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Good luck Blue! That's great news, lots of nice big follicles! x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's great news blue, good luck xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

So sorry to hear about ur CP Louie. It's so hard to stay positive sometimes - just take life at your own pace and go easy on yourself


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kimmibobs how did It go today?!  Fingers firmly crossed for you!! 

Blue great sizes and again another good luck! 

Dora sometimes people just don't think and I'm the same like if someone said u would be sick the whole 9 months but u would have a child I'd do it in a heartbeat!  We all would.  I too have had 2 dreams this week I was pregnant, felt so real I woke up really upset that they were dreams and not reality but got to hope we get the reality now!! 

Louie so sorry for your chemical pregnancy   

I'm doing ok on Gonal again so far so praying good sizes on Tuesday and lining ok! 

Have a good bank holiday folks and sprinkling baby dust over all of us xxx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Hope you all got on OK today ladies?

Sallyt, oh for sure we all would! I was the exact same I woke up feeling like it was so real and then you feel so sad when you realise it was just a dream, maybe we are just seeing into our futures  
Feeling a bit more positive today and hopefully next week I will know a bit more about what I will be doing going forward. All the waiting is so hard isn't it. 

Glad to hear you are getting on OK on the Gonal, fingers crossed for Tuesday.

I hope you all have lovely weekends xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, 

The deed is done, feeling good! It took ages as she couldn't get the catheter in, but we got there eventually once she tried a different one. 

I'm so jealous of you ladies dreaming about being pregnant - isn't that silly?! I've never had that kind of dream, but I'd love to - even to be pregnant in a dream would be amazing! Really hoping this is our lucky time. 

Stupid question - do you think I'm ok to go swimming tomorrow? Don't want to do anything to jeopardise our chances! 

Hope you're all doing ok, good luck on the Gonal F Sally! Dora, any sign on AF? When will you find out about your cyst? Blue - how are you feeling?

Hope you all have lovely weekends xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Everything crossed for you Kimmibobs!

I think I had only dreamt about it because I'd seen my friend with her new born, as nice as it is it's also sad when you wake up! 

Hmmm I'm not sure about swimming? I'm sure I read something about that somewhere but can't remember what it said now (sorry that's no help at all)!

Last day on the Norethisterone tablets today so hoping AF will come soon after, I was told 3-5 days after but I have had little AF pains so thinking it might not be far away and might not be a very nice one   I can then go in from CD1 for a scan to see whats happening with this cyst, fingers crossed it will be gone I am desperate to start my next IUI.

Happy Friday!!

xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm in a bit of shock! I'm on CD8 and went for my scan as been on Gonal f every second day since Sat to find I have a 16.6mm and a 14.4mm! The blood test confirmed I had LH surge so because the clinic doesn't do a sun treatment. I had to do a trigger shot this afternoon ( well actually I made my boss do it as I was working and I can't inject myself!!!  ) so it's all go for IUi#7 tomorrow!!!! I can't believe it's only day 8?!   


Dora - I hope AF comes soon and your cyst has gone  
Kimmibobs -   I hope this is your cycle! I think I read somewhere about not swimming for 48 hrs but I'm not 100% sure?! 
Sallyt - fingers crossed for you! The Gonal has worked wonders for me!  
Blue - wow! Good news!   This is your cycle! 
Louie - I'm so sorry,   that must be tough but have you tried meditation, yoga and visualisation I find they help me relax!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your msgs.
Yes Kimmibobs I've also read about not swimming for 48hrs so I'd stay dry tomorrow 😉 in fact try relax for at least 24h after IUI.  I wish I'd relaxed after IUI the last time and will be taking my own advice this time!
Ask OMG that's quick great sizes!  Keeping fingers and toes crossed so hope it goes well tomorrow! 
Dora keep us posted on how you go and if feeling crap when AF arrives remember we are all here to cheer you up.  Have to say this month mine was 7 days and it's usually 4 or 5 so that was odd for me.  Not as painful which was a result! 
I'm so hoping good news for us all ladies!  You all keep me so positive ☺ It's such a help having people that understand and you know that can make you feel better and get you back on track when feeling low!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the swimming advice! I'll steer clear! xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's great results Ask good luck . Last time my eggs was slow growing and I had IUI on day 19, hopefully it won't be as long this time xxx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

IUI#7 just happened and I have 2 follicles one on each side! So if this doesn't work then nothing will!   

Thanks Sally and Laura! It's our second to last go so I really hope it works!   Laura I had a day 16 once but fingers crossed for you it happens sooner!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Woo hoo!  Good luck Ask!  2ww here you go!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I've been reflecting on my iui today that I had last Thursday. I'm sure the nurse said 8 million washed sperm with 84% motility. Does that sound a good amount as when I've looked online others have had 60million!!!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bluestone - my clinic says anything over 1.5million after washing is good! I had 3million yesterday, on my other cycles I've had 2 x 8million, some 12 millions, an 18million and a 1.5 million so please don't worry! It only takes one so I keep being told!!!


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

1st IUI unstimulated tomorrow, slightly nervous :s


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for that uve put my mind at rest x

Good luck tomoz Natt - I had my first one last Thursday didn't hurt at all and over very very quickly xxx where r u having done at x


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Good luck Nat 

I've had my scan today day 10 and I have 1x 12 and 1x13 and my lining at 4.4, they nurse said everything is going to plan and I have another scan on Thursday xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi ladies
I'm day 11 and have 1 on left 14 and 1 on right at 16 with lining at 12.8 which I'm sure is thick?! 
Anyway I'm in for another scan Thursday morning as not ovulating yet so hopefully have them a little larger with IUI scheduled for Fri or Sat morning!  Laura looks like timing wise we maybe roughly same.  I am further in cycle this time which I'm happier about as triggered me day 11 last time.
Time will tell and I'll let u know how I get on Thursday!
Good luck everyone once again xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good luck Natt! Hope it went well!  
Laura and Sally sounds like it's all going to plan! Fingers crossed for you ladies!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling much better now after being away for the bank holiday with my hubby and our daughter.
Seeing my consultant on thursday to discuss what next and hoping to have iui again when my period starts around sept 14th.
Good luck to you all! Kimmibobs, definitely avoid baths, saunas and swimming pools during your 2ww.

xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad you had a lovely weekend away Louie!   Look forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Ask1980! I see from your profile that you had 6 natural IUIs before moving onto a medicated one? How come? My clinic this time moved me onto medication after one failed natural one.
I did though conceived my daughter on an unmedicated on in 2013 though after one chemical pregnancy then.

xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Louie - It's the joys of the NHS!! The clinic insist on 6 naturals before 2 medicated and then 1 IVF.


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

I see!! Good luck with it. x


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello All

Wondering if I can join? I am currently doing some natural cycle IUI whilst awaiting my next IVF cycle ( having immune treatment). I am Day 8 so will be going in for my scan on Day 10 to see what is going in on in there. 

I have a complicated background as you can see from my signature but desperately hoping I can conceive before the next round of IVF. 

We will be using frozen sperm for the IUI so that we can do the 'natural' method of conceiving around the time of ovulation. Does anyone else do this? I find it all quite stressful to find the time……But then I am scared to just rely on the IUI or is this silly? My clinic won't do double IUI as they say it is unnecessary.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Gutted ladies.  Cycle abandoned.  My eggs have gone which means I've already ovulated and it doesn't make sense to them.  Didn't feel like I ovulated yesterday and I did a test!  I was only in Tuesday morning. 
Blood test next Wed to check if I did.  
Won't count as a go though thankfully.  Still have 2 more attempts. 
I am upset though as it was going well. 😢


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sallyt I am so sorry to hear that, I don't blame you for being upset. It's awful when it's abandoned for something you don't expect. 
Think of it like this though, now it's happened they will keep an even closer eye on you in the hope it doesn't happen again. 
I was the same when mine was abandoned they couldn't really tell me why and I think sometimes that's the worst part. 
Sending you a great big hug and positive thoughts for your next try  

I have phoned the hospital this morning as my AF arrived this morning at 5.30am the pain was so bad it woke me up. I am hoping to go in for a scan tomorrow to see if this darn cyst has gone! Just waiting for a phone call from the doc. 

xx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Just heard back from the doc and I am to go in for a scan at 1pm. I am not feeling very hopefully but have everything crossed!!
I was surprised how quickly they are seeing me!

xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Sally so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle. It must be so frustrating. At least it doesn't count as a proper go though, and as Dora says, they'll watch you more closely now.

Dora, good luck with your scan, I hope the cyst has gone!

Bluestone, Natt, Ask - how are you doing on the 2ww? I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Dora for that.  I just need to get over it and think least I will be monitored closer next round like u say.  Blood test will confirm if I did or didn't.  So odd but hey ho!
Keep us posted this afternoon with your scan fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Kimmibobs!  Fingers crossed for you this go!


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

Sorry to hear about ur abandoned cycle xxxx like the other say it's bittersweet as u get to try it again and it does come out of the allowance??


Afm... I've spotted every symptom going! Bloody progestrone!!!


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sallyt that is also good that it didn't count as a go. 
Blueestone I don't know if it's the same for Sallyt but at my clinic it doesn't count as a go until insemination so my first go didn't count either which is good. 

I have just got back from the clinic and the cyst is being absorbed and my lining is a little thicker than they'd like but then my AF isn't in full swing yet so it should be OK (I didn't relaise that your day 1 was counted from the first full day of blood flow not just the first signs of blood  , they made me feel so silly that I didn't know that but it is all new to me ) Anyway I have got the go ahead to start again with my injections on Saturday. I will be upping my Gonal F to 75 this time, last time I only had 50 and it took ages for the follicles to grow so hoping this will help. 

Fingers crossed for you Blueestone and Kimmibobs! How many more days do you have to wait?

xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

hi everyone!!

I'm just checking to see how everyone is doing. I'm still in Germany back Sunday then back onto clinic Monday to discuss medicated cycle!!

Sorry Sally to hear about your abandoned cycle. it's so frustrating bless you and I've pretty much been their twice with cancelled cycles for one reason or another. 

Good luck everyone this cycle really hope you all get your BFP's!!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Dora I make that mistake all the time - I ring them on what I think is Day 1 of my cycle and they gently tell me it's not until you wake up bleeding that they count it as day 1. I don't understand it myself!  

That's great news that your cyst is going, hurrah! You must be chuffed to be getting going again. Hope this is the lucky one for you!

My test date is next Saturday but we're away for the weekend, so will be testing next Sunday when we get home.


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

I'd never really thought about it before, I phoned them this morning thinking that they wouldn't see my until at least tomorrow and by then I would be bleeding more (sorry TMI), so a bit of my fault too really. I had never seen that nurse before, she was quite blunt and scary!
I'm pleased to hear it's going away, I was feeling very negative about it all so yes very pleased. 

Hope all goes well on Monday Sarahlo  

That's quite nice to have a weekend away, I was going to say it will take your mind off it, but I am sure it won't! Everything crossed for you 

xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Sally  , I know it's hard but try and stay positive.

I have been for my scan today I just have 1 now at 15mm and lining at 5.6, I have another scan on Saturday and will hopefully will be ready. 

Xxxx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

Hope ur all doing ok or are as nutty as me!

Today has been symptom free! Except now I'm having period like pains... Still on the progesterone pessaries and now cycle day 19 and 7dpiui....

One week to go!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh Sally I'm so sorry hon  If I hadn't gone in for scan day 8 I'd have missed mine too. Im glad that doesn't count tho unlike my missed ovulation the other month!   I'm glad they will monitor you more next month! 

Kimmibobs and Blueestone im struggling on this 2+ww because I think all my symptoms are from the Cyclogest! I also have a sore throat and cold so am feeling a bit sorry for myself! Lol!!!   

Laura fingers crossed for Sat for you!  

Dora bless you! Don't worry I've got a blunt nurse too!   glad it's going tho! 

Sarahlo looking forward to hearing how you get on mon!  

Welcome Saska! I can't help with your Q I'm afraid but good luck with your IUI!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ah you ladies make me feel better, thanks everyone.
Yes thankfully doesn't count as didn't inseminate so I am relieved and I must have ovulated yesterday!  I suppose my lining was thick which wasn't good, 13.5 this morning so that wouldn't have worked in my favour. 
Ask I too have had a seriously sore throat in Gonal so bad it has woke me in the night as I have no salvia in my mouth and thought I'd choke!  Sure it's the Gonal.  
Dora 75 should be good for you as I was on that and my sizes were doing well.  Fingers crossed for you so pleased your cyst has dispersed.  
Laura good size there hon so let's hope Sat is your day keep us posted. 
Bluestone oh I'm really keeping fingers crossed for you too like the others.
Sarah good luck Monday keep us all posted!  
Saska sorry cannot help but like Ask says welcome!  We are a very good bunch and these ladies have picked me up today with their messages.  Hope you do well on IUI and don't need the IVF fingers crossed! X


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sally ahhh that's really interesting I just presumed it was a cold but as I don't really have any other symptoms other than a bit of a temp and really sore throat which woke me up at 5am and same as you not much saliva and had to get a drink!   I'm also getting really bad pains in my stomach like trapped wind but it's not and worse  when I sit down or stand up at work!   Not sure if it's the Ovitrelle as haven't taken Gonal in 7 days now?! Or the Cyclogest?! but I don't normally get any stomach pains on the Cyclogest usually just weird cravings which I've not had this month!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think it's the Gonal Ask I've woke up this morning and I could cry at how dried out my throat is there's just not wetness in my mouth or down my throat!  I think I need a few pints of water.  I've never experienced anything quite like it and I grew up with constant tonsillitis until I had them out and then bad killer throats so it's not a normal sore throat I'm used to.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sally funnily enough that's just like me!!! It's still so sore today!  

I now have no idea what's happening with this cycle as Ive had cramps all afternoon and have just started bleeding   not heavily but similar to AF. And the clinic is closed til tomor so I'm going to have to wait til then to ask what's going on   I'm so worried.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask what day are you?


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sally Well I had the IUI last Sat so day 7 if you go from that day?! I don't really know which day to go from?!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

What day are you from first day of your period?  Did u have IUI day 8 so that makes you day 15?  That would be too early but could be implantation bleeding?  The Gonal made me start my AF day 22 which was early and I had IUI day 13 but I doubt that for you as it's way early.  Ring clinic in morning for peace of mind.  TMI sorry but colour of bleed?  Most women say if it's brown it's more likely to be implantation.  Crossing fingers for you x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks hon. Okay I get so confused with the days but I just used my app and I am on day 15 and had Trigger shot and LH surge Day 8, IUI on day 9 and ovulated Day 9 according to clinic?! Yeah tmi (sorry folk!) but it was brown blood and has stopped now.    I can't wait til 9am to call clinic as I've got cramps but have had all the way through this one.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hang in there hon could be a good sign especially as it has now stopped.    Honestly I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Me too - good luck Ask!!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you so much Sally and Kimmibobs. Il update once spoken to the clinic tomorrow!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Still waiting on clinic calling me back but I sadly think it's AF as more bleeding this morn


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have been for my scan today 1x19 and lining at 8 so we are having our 2nd IUI Monday morning  

Xx


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck Laura! 

Ask, I'm so sorry AF might be on the way. I really hope it's not, hope the clinic are helpful xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh no Ask I hope that's not the case.  Crossing fingers. So hate AF why can it not leave us alone for 9 months is it really too much to ask?!  Let us know how u go.  
Laura good luck hon keep us posted x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh Laura14 that's great news!!!   Good luck for Mon! 

So The clinic just called me back and the answer is "they don't know what it is!" It's defo not AF apparently as that would be near impossible with the 800mg of Cyclogest I'm on per day! It "could" be implantation but it "could" also be cervical damage (although on day 15 I'm not sure from what?!) if it continues I'm to go to the hospital and have my cervix looked at!    x


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh wow, ok well that's good to know its not AF! Really
Hope everything's ok - do keep us posted xx


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone

Fingers crossed it's implantation Ask, hope everything is ok   Xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask I am praying it is implantation!  

Hang in there honey!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok. I just wondered if anyone else has had nasty side effects from Cyclogest? I have horrible indegestion, and (apologies for the TMI) I'm really gassy and constipated. I didn't have this first time around, so am assuming it's normal side effects and I was just lucky last time? Of course it worth it if it leads to a BFP, I'm not complaining! Just wondering how common these side-effects are. I'm 9dpi.


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

@kimmibobs oh yes! The whole lot!!! Every single time!!!   It's actually much worse this cycle but I thought maybe the jabs had something to do with it but last night I had the worst reflux and acid Indigestion I've ever had! I have even succumbed to a laxative from GP as I have been so bloated and uncomfortable! Im really hoping you will get your BFP  this month!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well the bleeding has stopped!     Of course I am not getting my hopes up at all but I am relieved. Now just gotta wait til the 17th!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance Ask! I wonder why I escaped scot-free last time?! I swear I'm sending Rennie's stock price through the roof at the moment. I'm also eating my body weight in prunes...

I'm so pleased your bleeding has stopped!! That's brilliant news, I've got everything crossed for you. When are going to test? I'm going to test next Sunday, assuming AF hasn't arrived by then. Don't want a negative result to spoil my weekend (I don't mind being depressed at work!)

xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kimmibobs - lol!! Bless you! The nurse yesterday told me not to test until 17th as she said the trigger shot takes 2 wks and 5 days to leave my system!!!   I'm so impatient tho I know il test early!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm dreadful when it comes to testing, I'd rather delay it!!! Scared of it being negative, I'd rather live in hope/denial as long as possible. I think it depends on the dose of HCG as to when u can test. I was advised 14 days as I had 250mcg. xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask so relieved you stopped bleeding I hope that's a really good sign for you!  
Sorry to hear Kimmibobs about the side affects, joyful but so worth it if a BFP comes out of it at the end.  I'm having terrible sore boobs but as always probably due to AF and not he ultra slim slim chance of anything else!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Aww Kimmibobs I understand that and each cycle (bar the one I knew theyd missed!) I'd live in hope even when the tests were negative and keep hoping until AF!   
Thanks so much Sally!   I have really sore boobs too! Lol!


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi everyone 

Just had my 2nd IUI this morning, now on the 2ww 

Xxx


----------



## Dora26 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your bleeding Ask. Glad to hear it has stopped and my fingers are crossed for you. 

Kimmibobs, I hope your side effects get better soon. 

That's good news Laura14 fingers crossed for you too  

I am already impatient for my first scan on Friday! Short AF for me this time which is nice, I just hope my lining will be OK and the cyst will not make a reappearance! 

xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Laura -  Fingers crossed for you!  
Dora - Thank you! And fingers crossed for your lining and that the cyst stays gone!!!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gutted as I've just started spotting again after no bleeding since Sat night.    I've just missed the clinic so going to have to call them tomorrow


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello everyone!!

Im back from my hols feeling nice and refreshed and ready to get cycle number 3 underway!!

I called the clinic today and have an appointment with the consultant on wednesday to discuss the medicated cycle and which medication.
AF due roughly 10 days time so can't wait to get back on it.

ASK hang in there. It's not over until the fat lady sings. I hope you get some proper answers from the clinic tomorrow. They at least need to inform you if you may get AF early this month due to early ovulation. They should be keeping you well informed. I really hope and have everything crossed for you that its implantation bleeding.

Kimmibobs i had all those symptoms with cyclogest. I only took it the one cycle as i am alright for progesterone so didn't know why they give it me in first place so didn't take it next time around.

Hope everyone else is going good!!


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all

Ask, I hope you get it sorted. Bleeding doesn't always equal bad.

Im on day 14 of natural cycle IUI. Doing the trigger tomorrow and then IUI on Thursday. Just wondering what you girls have been told about timing of trigger and then the actual procedure? My clinic says 24 hours before the IUI but then if you look online many say do the trigger 36 hours before. I have asked my clinic but they were vague and said it didn't really matter. We are using frozen sperm and backing it up in the 'traditional' way! 

Thanks all!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Saska

I think 24hrs prior to IUI is pretty standard. There are slight variations 36hrs etc as you see on line but I think majority go for 24hrs before. I've seen many BFP's this way also so I wouldn't be too worried about it!!

Good luck 😊


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

We've been 36 hours both times, and of course tried ourselves too after IUI. 

Ask - hope everything is ok, thinking of you


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ask how you doing hon today?  Thinking of u and hoping it's implantation  
Saska my first IUI I had on a Tuesday night and then went in Thursday morning so mine worked out around 36hrs but I'm sure it doesn't matter too much. 
Sarah good luck this go think my AF will be next week and I can get back on task! Lol!


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, thanks for all your replies. Might just do it a little early so its more like 28 hours. Sure that will help - psychologically anyway! Which is half the battle sometimes!


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Saska - my IUI was 26 hrs later! I've been told up to 36hrs too! Good luck! 
Sally and Kimmibobs - Thank you so much ladies!   It's stopped again!!! But I am struggling on the Cyclogest this month and am really bloated today and so uncomfortable! Roll on the 17th I say! Lol!   How are you both?? 
Sarah - Good Luck tomor!!!


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good to hear from you Ask, glad it's stopped again! 

I sometimes wish I could sleep until test day, stop all this worry and symptom spotting!! I feel fine, a bit crampy, which could be AF. Thankfully the Rennies and prunes are doing their job - I'm not comfortable though! 

Roll on Sunday! xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh I am glad Ask that spotting has stopped again feel for you with the bloated feeling! Rough!
I'm off for my Progesterone blood test today to see if I did indeed ovulate last week.  Find out by Friday.  I've never not so hoping I don't find another suprise out.  Feel crampy today so wonder if might start AF early with having 8 days of Gonal.... Day 19 would be early though but quicker I start quicker I get back on the IUI!  
Kimmibobs thinking of you too with your indigestion never fun!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Good luck today Sally. I've got my app with the consultant at 12:30 so interesting to see what they say and what meds they put me on. 

Never wanted AF to appear so much 😀 but like you the sooner it does the sooner we can start!!

Kimmibobs hope you feel better soon. 

Ask glad spotting stopped fingers crossed x


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi all, 
Struggling to keep up with the posts. (have been posting on the 2ww)

my iui on the 1st went well drs really nice! This is day 9 I guess and a week until my recommended test day of the 16th. 
AF is due on the 14th so will know soon enough if it has worked.

I have the feeling this 2nd week might be a harder wait than the 1st week was. 

My treatment is at GRI and we have already desided if this try doesnt work we are having next go off which would be on the 28th. 

Good Luck to all xox


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Good luck Sally and Sarahlo with your appointments today! And welcome Natt. 

Saska, how did the trigger go? Good luck for your IUI tomorrow.

Ask - hope you're doing ok!

Dora, good luck for your scan on Fri!

AFM, thankfully my "side-effects" are easing, but I've started with my normal pre-AF night-sweats so I suspect she's on her way. Really hoping not, but trying to prepare myself not to be too disappointed if it hasn't worked. We're away now until Sunday (hubby is a sheep farmer and is judging at a show 300 miles away, so we're making a long weekend of it), hopefully this will keep me distracted! Testing Sunday, unless AF has made an appearance by then. So hoping this is the successful one!  

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

welcome Natt - fingers crossed it works first time for you. 

Ahh Kimmibobs as you know AF and pregnancy signs are so similar. really hoping this is your cycle. 

currently sat here waiting to speak to the dr. will update once finished 😬


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

ok so the plan is to start on clomid as she sees no need to rush me into injections. if they need to though around day 8 or 9 they can top up with injections. 
I am to call when AF arrives and book in for a baseline scan day 1 or day 2 and then start clomid. They will proceed with up to 3 mature follicles eeeek!! 

Can't wait to get back on it.


----------

